# Flash & Python - 1- integrer du Flash



## tybu01 (5 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis entrain de faire le portage d'une application pour Mac OS X, la plupart du code est écrit en Python et est fonctionnel.
Une autre partie est en Flash, commandé par le code Pyhton.
Tout d'abord, j'aimerai savoir comment intégrer Flash et son plugin dans une fenetre un peu comme le fait iSwiff qui doit utiliser WebKit...


merci d'avance


----------



## Warflo (5 Juillet 2007)

Tu peux effectivement utiliser le WebKit pour afficher du flash.
Pour utiliser le WebKit en python, regarde du côté de PyObjC qui est un binding Python pour les APIs Cocoa.


----------



## tybu01 (5 Juillet 2007)

merci bien Warflo, c'est bien ce que mes recherches me disait aussi.
Tu as dej&#224; utilis&#233; ces modules ? (pour savoir si je peux te poser des questions par la suite ?)


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Juillet 2007)

Avec un petit tuto "made by Apple" pour PyObjC par l&#224; : http://developer.apple.com/cocoa/pyobjc.html


----------



## Warflo (5 Juillet 2007)

tybu01 a dit:


> merci bien Warflo, c'est bien ce que mes recherches me disait aussi.
> Tu as dejà utilisé ces modules ? (pour savoir si je peux te poser des questions par la suite ?)


Euh PyObjC je n'ai regardé que de loin, mais j'essayerais de t'aider du mieux possible.

À mon avis, si tu t'interesse à ça, regarde un peu comment fonctionne Cocoa et le WebKit en Objective-C, pour comprendre leurs fonctionnement, qui est assez éloigné du style de Python.

Je te conseille aussi de jeter un oeil au exemples fournis sur leur wiki.


----------



## tybu01 (5 Juillet 2007)

parfait =)


sinon, j'ai qqles soucis pour faie comprendre à Xcode d'utiliser python 2.4 afin de prendre le module py2app.
Si je vais dans le terminal :

```
Python 2.4.4 (#1, Oct 18 2006, 10:34:39) 
[GCC 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5341)] on darwin
Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
>>> import py2app
>>>
```

mais avec Xcode :


```
ImportError: No module named py2app
```

arf :'(

merci d'avance..


----------



## tybu01 (6 Juillet 2007)

pour le soucis d'Xcode, assez bizarre car m&#234;me en changeant la Target "Development" 
	
	



```
[B]Build Tool:[/B] /usr/bin/env
[B]Arguments:[/B] python "$(SOURCE_ROOT)/setup.py" py2app --alias
```
test&#233; avec python2.4 dans Arguments (il ne trouve pas )
(alors que dans le terminal, '/usr/bin/env python2.4' est fonctionnel )

enfin, pour l'instant, je compile en ligne de code. (juste que si qqn &#224; la solution, je suis preneur  )


Et je voulais vous demander si c'est normal que l'application ( cr&#233;&#233;e avec py2app ) p&#232;se environ 30Mo alors y'a pour l'instant un pauvre code d'une centaine de ligne :hein:
>> EDIT : en mettant ' --alias ' &#224; la fin de la ligne de code, ca va beaucoup mieux ^


----------



## obi wan (7 Juillet 2007)

tybu01 a dit:


> enfin, pour l'instant, je compile en ligne de code. (juste que si qqn à la solution, je suis preneur  )



tu veux dire en ligne de commande ?
Si c'est ça dans xCode tu peux ajouter une Target de type Shell Script, quand elle est créée tu ouvres le petit triangle et en double-cliquant sur l'élément à l'intérieur tu peux modifier le shell script à appeler quand tu fais pomme-B , si c'est cette target qui est selectionnée dans le menu déroulant bien sûr.

Voilà ce que ça donne pour moi (je me sers de ça pour faire du flash alors la ligne de shell t'intéressera pas beaucoup  mais bon le principe est là :


----------



## tybu01 (9 Juillet 2007)

merci beaucoup Obi Wan, j'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de tester.. mais je le ferai des que je pourrai


----------

